# First Pigeon, need some help please! (old german owls)



## k_mama (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm planning on getting a pair of Pigeons this week as pets. I owned a conure but she would always try and bite and her bites would hurt so she scared me. But I really want a bird as a pet that I can actually handle that doesn't bite. I read that doves were great and didn't bite but I came across fancy Pigeons and I love how they look. I plan on getting a pair of old German owls. But I don't want any babies so I'm doing the "birth control" method with fake eggs. Do they make good pets and do they bite hard? At first I read they don't bite at all then I read they do but it wasn't bad. Any experienced owners of old German owls? But I really want them so I would like some helpful input Thanks


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

German owls are one of the easiest breeds for a beginner, but each have their own personality. I have some that are very friendly and lively others are more reserved.

I don't usually pick up my birds. They don't like to be picked up by being grabbed, I trained some of them to come to my hand and perch on me, even they will defend their box or perch by pecking me, others don't want anything to do with my hand unless I hold a cup with feed.

From my experience with birds they bite when stressed. I avoid stressing them unnecessarily like putting my hands in to their space. I prefer that they come to me.

Try get young birds five weeks old are the best. Any bird over a year has ingrained behavior so its difficult to change.

Use calm motions around them and they will come especially when its feeding time. Try to spend at least an hour with them this will help you learn their behavior and earn their trust.

I enjoy owls they are lively and friendly

Enjoy


----------



## k_mama (Oct 29, 2013)

The pair I found were 1.5 years old which I don't think would be a good idea for a beginner like me. Especially if I want them bonded to me. I can't find any in my area (san diego) that isn't out of price range either. Any ideas?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Handling*

If you can't find a pair of these pigeons, white or ringneck doves might be a good substitute and they are usually cheap and available. While you might want a pair, a single bird at first might be easier to tame. And then get the second bird later. And you would only want to keep a pigeon with another pigeon - or a dove with another dove - I wouldn't mix a dove with a pigeon, especially in a cage.

I totally agree with sdymacz about handling your new pigeons. Pigeons and doves are way less aggressive than parrots but they still probably won't like being held or touched - and you especially want to avoid grabbing them when you first get them or they may become afraid of your hands - and it could take a long time to un-do this fear. 

It's best to be very calm and non-threatening around them at first. Get them used to you, talk to them softly, read a book next to the cage, and avoid putting your hands in the cage too much at first. Then maybe trying offering them some food in your open hand. Once they see you are safe, you can slowly try to get them to perch on your arm. Once they will perch on your arm freely and without hesitation, see if you can call them over to you and have them land on your arm. Then they will really trust you and you will have nice tame birds.

Keep in mind though very few birds really like to be petted - petting and stroking is a "mammal" thing, generally not a bird thing - and those birds that do like petting, might be interpreting it as a sexual thing, which can become a problem if they like it too much. It's best to just be happy with your pigeons or doves perching on your arm or shoulder freely and not to grab or stroke them at all. When your pigeons are super tame, they might eventually like having their heads scratched - but if you try and they resist, it's best not to push it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

k_mama said:


> The pair I found were 1.5 years old which I don't think would be a good idea for a beginner like me. Especially if I want them bonded to me. I can't find any in my area (san diego) that isn't out of price range either. Any ideas?


pigeons do not bond to humans, unless you handfed one from a baby, but even when those mature they are not likely to like to be held, pigeons are just that way, if you want to be close to a bird a pigeon is not for you. I would suggest a hand raised cockatiel you get at a young age and bond with him/her from the start. 

pigeons act more like poultry, and are territorial and skittish naturally, they are just predisposed for survial reasons. hookbills tend to be smarter and more needy which people like in a pet because usually humans have a need they want filled with the closeness. pigeons could care less, unless you have some food treats and they are very hungry, but not because they want to be near you.


----------

